

Ask HN: Installing Ubuntu on Chromebook - terrykohla

Is it worth installing Ubuntu on my Chromebook if I've never used Linux or Unix?<p>I read that one can run Skype on Ubuntu which is the major flaw I've encountered with using Google Chrome.<p>If it's not too complicated I'd appreciate if you can share a "good" link that shows how to do it.<p>Thank you,
======
johnymontana
I'm using crouton to run ubuntu on my samsung chromebook. It works great and
is very easy to install:

<https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton>

------
vittore
If skype only thing that concern you, I would probably try to switch to
combination of google+ / imo.im to replace it leaving chromebook with chrome
os alone.

------
thekevan
Just an FYI, I use Ubuntu as my main OS these days. Several years ago, I got
acquainted with Ubuntu but installing it on my CR48 and using that part time.

